# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Μπορώ να βρω τηλεχειριστήριο για τηλεκατευθυνόμενο παιχνίδι; (27MHz)

## Hary Dee

Καλησπέρα.
Έχω ένα τηλεχειριζόμενο αυτοκινητάκι ορφανό  :Sad: .
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω κανένα τηλεχειριστήριο universal ή τέλος πάντων κάποιο με το οποίο να μπορεί να συνεργαστεί;

Το αυτοκίνητο γράφει 27 MHz και έχει και διακόπτη για επιλογή A/B/C channel.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## johnnyb

https://www.ebay.com/itm/8-buttons-4CH-remote-control-with-receiver-board-27Mhz-for-DIY-SN-RM9/282377483534?_trkparms=aid%3D333200%26algo%3DCOMP.  MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D53516%26meid%3Dbf8232ab309f40  4e88d9ac735f4c5dd2%26pid%3D100008%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3  D12%26sd%3D252791166327%26itm%3D282377483534&_trks  id=p2047675.c100008.m2219

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BeRi...ceBeautifyAB=0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-R...-/183381872013

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chil...3-863bc346cd3d

----------

Hary Dee (30-08-18)

----------


## Hary Dee

Ευχαριστώ Johny! Βλέπω ότι όλα δίνουν μαζί και δέκτη. Αυτό θα πει ότι δεν είναι πραγματικά universal τηλεχειριστήρια και ότι πρέπει να ταιριάζουν τα βύσματα του δέκτη με του παιχνιδιού ώστε να κάνω τράμπα τον τωρινό δέκτη ή η χρήση του δέκτη που δίνουν μαζί είναι προαιρετική;

----------


## johnnyb

Και εγω δε θα βασιζομουν οτι ειναι Universal οπως  δηλωνουν αρκετοι πωλητες  πχ εδω:  ( μπορει και να ειναι στα φτηνα rc απλοι πομποδεκτες στα 27mhz που ταιριαζουν στο 90% των παιχνιδιων)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rc-King-27M...-/263424792460

Ποιο πολυ ο δεκτης θελει προσοχη να ταιριαζουν τα volt του (12v , 6v , 4,5v)  στα μοτερ , Servo του αυτοκινητου ,( αν δεν ταιριάζουν τα βύσματα τα κολλάς ή κάποια κλέμμα)

----------

Hary Dee (31-08-18)

----------


## aktis

Νομίζω τα τηλεχειριστηρια 27Mhz  ειναι ιδια και αλλάζει απλως ο κρυσταλλος για την συχνότητα . Τωρα το αν αξιζει να παρεις καινουριο χειριστηριο δεν το ξερω , εξαρταται απο το ποσο κανει το σετ αυτοκινητακι χειριστηριο 
και πόσο κάνει το ανταλλακτικο χειριστηριο . 
Στα καταστηματα παιχνιδιών εχω δει και ολοκληρο τηλεκατευθυνομενο <10 ευρω στα καινούρια αλλά και 
με 5 ευρω στις επιστροφές Β διαλογης . Ισως ειναι καλύτερα να παρεις ενα τέτοιο και να το επισκευάσεις 

Κάποιοι πετάν ολοκληρο το παιχνίδι οταν χάλαει  η μπαταρία , μπορει να βρεις και κανα τετοιο


Επίσης μπορειςνα χρησιμοποιησεις το αυτοκινητακι με τηλεχειρισμο μεσω micro:bit ή arduino για δραστηριότητες STEM

----------

Hary Dee (31-08-18)

----------

